# Polished a Kershaw 3450BW to 12 degrees.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I get bored now and then and I do dumb stuff. For example I spent almost two days polishing a 16 dollar knife.

Oh, it's toasty and you wouldn't want to get cut by it. Just for fun I polish the edge of this 3450BW to a scary 12 degree edge. I have four of these knives, and I'm amazed at the quality considering the price.

The bevel is perfect, and yes, I did "thumb" it despite better angels...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, it takes more than one of two grades of polish to finish an edge. In another forum I posted this picture of all the types of polishes that paid for Ken Schwartz' house. They are the best of the best, and I know that for certain for he carries them and I buy them...


----------

